# An intoxicated INTP is........



## kristen.maness.7 (May 11, 2014)

I have discovered that when my INTP bf has had a few too many beers he becomes quite extroverted and actually starts investing things. He talks very loudly and to everyone in sight. Reminds me of my ENTP mom. A LOT! So this got me started thinking of myself..... I'm still pretty ENFP when intoxicated but when I'm depressed I could very easily be typed as an INTP! One of my ENFP friends says that he feels more like and INFP when he is depressed. Has anyone else noticed any paradoxes like this? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

kristen.maness.7 said:


> I have discovered that when my INTP bf has had a few too many beers he becomes quite extroverted and actually starts investing things.


Alcohol rewires the brain. 

It does the following...

Decreases activity in the prefrontal cortex
--Responsible For
Decision making
Rational thought
Regulate aggressive behavior

Decreases energy of the cerebellum
--Responsible For
Motor activity

Decreases activity in the temporal cortex (affecting the hippocampus)
--Responsible For
New memories



It also affects over 100 unique receptors, though not necessarily directly.


----------



## kristen.maness.7 (May 11, 2014)

And an intoxicated ENTJ is almost always still an ENTJ. Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

But that does explain a lot. Now that I think about it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

An uber-ENTP


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

How so? I'm intrigued!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Usually when I drink I still act like an INTP. 
Because even if I am more fabricated so are all the other drunk personalities I am around. I usually get "I didn't even realize you were drunk" because still next to all the other personalities even when I am fabricated I am still the most INTPish (go figure). 

I have stated several times here tho, that people could easily mistake my love for public performance and when I get in that mode as ENTP. I have absolutely no problem putting on a show, in fact I am more flamboyant in that way then my actual ENTP friend, as far as dancing, speeches, public speaking etc... 
She has no interest in public performance, she thrives on banter and interaction tho, I have no interest in PRing just for the hell of it, she PR's simply for stimulation and popularity because it feeds her ego. The only time I see use for PRing (my translation kissing ass) is in a matter of diplomacy, mediating, at things that call for it like a job (even there I think it should be done sparingly so it doesn't come off as Bs because its done frequent and in genuine.) 

But here is why I still say she is still an ENTP when she's drunk I an INTP, because she will seek out conversation and depends on it, it stimulates her. She will deliberately seek conversation and strike up banter. Even drunk I am like "uh seriously dude we really don't need to have this terrible discussion where you pretend to give a crap about what my favorite band is, so you can get in my pants, how bout we just decide based on chemistry." (that is me in an nutshell). She is horrified when I say sh*t like that. She's always like 
Her:
"don't you just want to see where the conversation leads?" 
Me:
"not if the conversation starts off with, you just need someone to turn that frown upside down" (gags, no vomits in my mouth, because then this hypothetical doofus has forced me to either reduce myself to tart if I decide to still be nice, or my having to give the cold shoulder, or be a b*tch)
Her:
"I love it, its fun to see where its going to go" 
(see she is stimulated from this absolute non sense, why because she feeds off it, she either is feeding off it because she is genuinely pulled in by the BS (even tho she knows better) to temporary feed her ego), or even if she has made her mind up she's not interested she feeds off it simply to entertain herself (hence the "Troll" label). She is your classic troll but in real life. 
Me:
Silent
(I would not bother intentionally with no objective in sight WTF for?)

SO there you have an INTP/ENTP hypothetical briefing on a drunken behavior patterns.

Again I could be mistaken for an ENTP because of my eccentric dancing. About the only que I am drunk is not in my words or any extroversion, its that I whip my hair back and forth. And suddenly emulate a video vixen like I just walked onto a def leopard or rob zombie video and theres a pole. (but then again I do that sober, it just gets more extraverted when drunk)

Anyways I was thinking that the core of the persons personality traits are still there at large probably just one or two things tweaked with liquor. 

At work I literally revert from ENTP, ENTJ, & INTP depending on what is called upon me. I entertain like an ENTP, I evaluate like my INTP self, but I will carry things out with execution like an ENTJ when its called for. 

I will say that when I get depressed I am probably in some ways like an INFP, tho not an INTP. Thats when I know I need to b*tch slap myself back into realty.


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

You are what I like to call an..... Ummmm..... INTP. Not one of the "me" actions was anything but INTP. including the work part. Still very INTP (intense concentration) what is your astrological sign?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Sagittarius


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

An INTP with a fire sign. Wow! I know an INTP leo and he is a hoot! I think it is so shocking when my bf comes out of his shell because he is also a virgo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Kitty.diane said:


> An INTP with a fire sign. Wow! I know an INTP leo and he is a hoot! I think it is so shocking when my bf comes out of his shell because he is also a virgo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your boyfriends mbti?


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

INTP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Kitty.diane said:


> INTP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that definitely explains your first hand knowledge. =)


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

Oh for sure. I have studied that mans actions up one side and down the other. Lol. Analyzed even. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue350 (Nov 25, 2013)

Temporarily extroverted? Am I right? It seems like alcohol makes introverts more chatty. 
Opps. I should have read more than just the title of the thread. 
Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

CCCXXIX said:


> Alcohol rewires the brain.
> 
> It does the following...
> 
> ...


Summary = allows me to understand your logic. :happy:


----------



## Dr. J (May 11, 2014)

Funny.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

A lot of INTPs seem to think they 'become ENTP' when they're drunk.

I think they're wrong, and are making mistakes about what the 'E' and 'I' actually means in the Myers-Briggs Type Indicator theory. A drunk INTP becomes more socially confident. However there certainly is no magic switch that changes the way the brain interprets the world.

That 'E' doesn't just make you a flamboyant, socially confident hero. 'Extroversion' means you primarily focus on the world around you, rather than the world in your head. I'd bet my bottom dollar you don't magically change into an extrovert (in the sense of the MBTI) when you're drunk. You just become more confident. It's quite a different thing.

I suppose we can compromise by saying that alcohol gives us 'the confidence of an extroverted type'. Certainly no core psychological functions are transferred over though...


----------



## Kitty.diane (May 12, 2014)

HAL said:


> A lot of INTPs seem to think they 'become ENTP' when they're drunk.
> 
> I think they're wrong, and are making mistakes about what the 'E' and 'I' actually means in the Myers-Briggs Type Indicator theory. A drunk INTP becomes more socially confident. However there certainly is no magic switch that changes the way the brain interprets the world.
> 
> ...


OMG! Criticize much?! LMAO!!! ;-P 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Kitty.diane said:


> OMG! Criticize much?! LMAO!!! ;-P
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he was right. I really do. I feel his answer correlated with my long example that I gave showing the differences of my ENTP friend I and how we primarily operate based on what drives us more so then how we can appear socially.


----------

